
Irish beach washed away 33 years ago reappears overnight after freak tide (2017) - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/may/08/irish-beach-washed-away-reappears-freak-tide
======
dagenix
What I'd like to know - is the beach still there or did it get washed away
again in the last year?

~~~
s_dev
Still there -- would be news again here in Ireland if that happened.

------
spacehome
It's probably not the same sand, or at least not very much of it.

~~~
joncrocks
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus)

~~~
tellonuk
Every seven years (or 10, depending on which story you hear) we become
essentially new people, because in that time, every cell in your body has been
replaced by a new cell. (Including the Brain)

[https://www.livescience.com/33179-does-human-body-replace-
ce...](https://www.livescience.com/33179-does-human-body-replace-cells-seven-
years.html)

Same person, or new person??

~~~
BoiledCabbage
Why would you post a link to an article that disproves your own comment?

Both the 7 years portion and the brain cells being replaced?

I don't get it.

~~~
okonomiyaki3000
Give him a break, he only uses 10% of his brain, you know.

[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/do-people-only-
us...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/do-people-only-
use-10-percent-of-their-brains/)

